

Time zones in databases - pai1009
http://www.vertabelo.com/blog/technical-articles/timezones-in-databases

======
hydrogen18
I too wrote on this point. In my opinion you are creating a future headache
for yourself if you use "Timestamp with time zone"

[http://www.hydrogen18.com/blog/time-zones-and-databases-
dont...](http://www.hydrogen18.com/blog/time-zones-and-databases-dont-
mix.html)

